# New Tips, Tricks, & Homemade Jigs Forum



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

We had some requests for a jigs forum so I finally added this. Hopefully it fills the need. Have fun!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great idea. You should name it *The Niki Forum*.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

We might even subtitle it 

_Nikipedia_ - _The #1 Shopmade Jig Resource_


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> We might even subtitle it
> 
> _Nikipedia_ - _The #1 Shopmade Jig Resource_



You never cease to amaze me.:laughing:


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

I am very glad we have a new section, I will be reading for a few days.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Nathan.
I would like to thank you for this new forum on jigs , I know it is a big job running this site. And I think at times we all forget just what a great job you and the mods are doing. We all come here to share ideas and learn and this is because of you and this site.

Thanks Bruce.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Great idea Nathan

Gerry


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've thought about doing this every time I do a glue up.

I finally got sick of shaking down glue so I invested 10 minutes of time into this glue caddy.









Instead of using a 3/4 dog hole on my RT/bench I can set this caddy wherever I want to do my glue ups.

Using 3/4 BB PW...

the base is 10 1/2 x 5

the horizontals are 3 x 8 1/2 

the verticals are 3 x 1 1/2

I used forstner bits for the holes...

1 1/8 for the 8 oz bottle

and 1 5/8 for the 16 oz bottle

As I've looked at it I've realized that there's a feature missing.

What is it? 

Funny how a quickly project can become a prototype


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No beer holder? Or no handle.... I'd go with the beer holder.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> No beer holder? Or no handle.... I'd go with the beer holder.


Agreed!!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It nice to see a "dead thread" resurrected.*

Original date of 8-2008! 
They don't hardly get any deader than this one Jeff, so thanks for "bumpin'" it. That's a cool idea for your glue bottles, but for me, I'd probably forget to close off the top and loose all my glue..... :blink:
When I'm working in a hurry , I just lay the bottle over on it's side so all the glue doesn't drain back down. That works pretty well, but as the level gets low, not so much. Maybe an 18 V powered glue applicator, I donno?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> No beer holder? Or no handle.... I'd go with the beer holder.


Nope but I like the way you think.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

After I got it finished I realized I could have made the base longer and attached some kind of rectangular dish for a damp sponge in order to keep the tip of the bottle and my fingers clean.



Overkill.

I think I'll just use a disposable foam plate or something.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> After I got it finished I realized I could have made the base longer and attached some kind of rectangular dish for a damp sponge in order to keep the tip of the bottle and my fingers clean.


 You could turn a shallow winged dish with a profile that has the wings (or one) firmly fitting under the top rack and the bowl of the dish fitting snugly onto the step and place it between the bottle nozzles


----------



## skipper2 (Apr 20, 2011)

*crosscut sled*

Hope I'm putting this in the right place! Building my first sled (20" X 30" 1/2" Baltic Birch base), & have the Epe rails ready to install. Drilled & countersunk rails for small 3/4 jewelry box screws. Quit for the nite, & now wondering if they ae too small? Should I find some larger? Help!:confused1::confused1:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

roudy said:


> Hope I'm putting this in the right place! Building my first sled (20" X 30" 1/2" Baltic Birch base), & have the Epe rails ready to install. Drilled & countersunk rails for small 3/4 jewelry box screws. Quit for the nite, & now wondering if they ae too small? Should I find some larger? Help!:confused1::confused1:


I think you are supposed to start a new thread for your sled. Don't forget the pics.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I think you are supposed to start a new thread for your sled. Don't forget the pics.
> 
> Al
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.


I agree Al, this was supposed to be an announcement of the new thread when it was started in 2008. I don't see any reason for continuing this particular thread. It seems confusing to have this thread, still, within the thread that was started.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry guys, 

When I did the search for the actual thread I was in a rush and over looked the "new" part of the title.

I'll re-post in the correct thread.


----------



## whiplash60 (Mar 4, 2019)

*log furniture angle drilling*

New to log furniture building. have made 2 benches already but just bought a tenon cutter and was wondering what is the best way to drill angle mortise holes for the leg tenons? Is there a jig i could make so i don't have to spend $500 on a lumberjacktools drill sargent angle driller ??


----------



## Kelj358 (Mar 27, 2019)

Handy little forum. 👍


----------



## InitiateMark (Jul 10, 2019)

This forum really Amazes me. Feels like a drooling kid learning awesome things from the master craftsman.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing some things here. My only problem is where to store jigs, fixtures, etc. Have something I will post on a new thread.


----------

